# Todays Workout: The Kansas wrecking crew



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well today Brandon Rush and Mario Chalmers roll into town for a workout. I would love to be a fly on the wall at that one. Courtney Lee is coming in too, who is a very experienced college guard.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I like Chalmers a lot.

He seems like someone who would be a great backup PG. IMO he would be great in San Antonio, as he is about defense, and just a steady backup PG (though not a true PG).

Rush is interesting. I still don't exactly have a feel for his game that well. Apparently he is a pretty good shooter, which is nice. They also say he is a good defender, which is also really nice.

I'm interested to watch the KP interview after the workout.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Well today Brandon Rush and Mario Chalmers roll into town for a workout. I would love to be a fly on the wall at that one. Courtney Lee is coming in too, who is a very experienced college guard.


today's workout list via the *O*


> Next up: *Mbah a Moute* will participate in his second consecutive workout Saturday for the Blazers, joining Kansas guard *Mario Chalmers*; Georgetown forward *Patrick Ewing Jr*.; LSU forward *Anthony Randolph*; Kansas guard/forward *Brandon Rush*; and Temple guard *Mark Tyndale*.


STOMP


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

If only Rush was an inch or two taller he could have been a guy we could stick at the 3 to play defense and hit shots. I would be completely happy if Randolph dropped to the Blazers at 13.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> If only Rush was an inch or two taller he could have been a guy we could stick at the 3 to play defense and hit shots. I would be completely happy if Randolph dropped to the Blazers at 13.


He's 6'5" w/o shoes, BUT has a freakishly large wingspan of 6'11.25. That's more than:
Carl Landry
Martell Webster
Josh Childress
Andre Iguodala
Udonis Haslem
Troy Murphy

... I could go on. I think he can play SF anyway. (How big is Bruce Bowen?)


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

But don't they wear shoes when they play?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I still don't really get why we are looking for a SF if we are getting Rudy over. KP is also looking for a PG, so where does he expect Rudy and Roy to play after this year(if RF doesn't start)??

I like Rush, but if he is avaliable at 13, teams like PHX and a few others that like him would probably offer a nice piece or 2.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> I still don't really get why we are looking for a SF if we are getting Rudy over. KP is also looking for a PG, so where does he expect Rudy and Roy to play after this year(if RF doesn't start)??
> 
> I like Rush, but if he is avaliable at 13, teams like PHX and a few others that like him would probably offer a nice piece or 2.


No way is Roy or Rudy going to be expected to play the majority of their game at the 3 spot, they are too undersized for that. Finding a big body, athletic 3, who can play some D and hit shots is something we could use. I don't think Martell is doing a bad job and wouldn't look to upgrade that position first, I'd take care of the PG spot and make that a priority before looking for a starting small forward. I think Webster can cover it for now. Roy and Rudy will realistically probably only play limited minutes together when Roy plays the 1 and Rudy plays the 2, or them both playing the 2 and 3, but only for limited time together.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Sambonius said:


> No way is Roy or Rudy going to be expected to play the majority of their game at the 3 spot, they are too undersized for that. Finding a big body, athletic 3, who can play some D and hit shots is something we could use. I don't think Martell is doing a bad job and wouldn't look to upgrade that position first, I'd take care of the PG spot and make that a priority before looking for a starting small forward. I think Webster can cover it for now. Roy and Rudy will realistically probably only play limited minutes together when Roy plays the 1 and Rudy plays the 2, or them both playing the 2and 3, but only for limited time together.



I would agree. I think the Roy and Rudy show will be at the end of games. I think Roy can play the 3 against many teams with Oden and L.A in the game. (That gives us a pretty good perimeter D) As discussed he can play the PG against many teams as well. (Again with Oden and L.A backing him up) And the rest of the time he will be at the SG at the end of games with Webster/Outlaw at the three and Blake at the point. I can live that! Match ups, Match ups, Match ups. We will be flexible.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> I still don't really get why we are looking for a SF if we are getting Rudy over. KP is also looking for a PG, so where does he expect Rudy and Roy to play after this year(if RF doesn't start)?


In weight and length Rudy is smaller then Roy and Rush is a bit bigger then both. I think the plan is to have Rudy and Roy playing with a variety of lineups. Because both Bigs can walk and chew gum dribbling wise, I don't think Rudy-Roy will have nearly the issues carrying out the PG duties that some here do, especially if they're teamed with a SF with more of a handle then Outlaw or Webster. Both Rush and Randolph would help in this regard. 

STOMP


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like KP is not too high on Chalmers and somewhat impressed with Brandon Rush. However, the Blazers have a logjam at the 2/3 spot. I doubt KP will pull the trigger to get Rush at #13.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Balian said:


> Sounds like KP is not too high on Chalmers and somewhat impressed with Brandon Rush. However, the Blazers have a logjam at the 2/3 spot. I doubt KP will pull the trigger to get Rush at #13.



If we keep the 13th I am not sure the position will matter. He will just take the best player in his mind available. Because every position we have there is kind of a log jam. He can move players later.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

STOMP said:


> In weight and length Rudy is smaller then Roy and Rush is a bit bigger then both. I think the plan is to have Rudy and Roy playing with a variety of lineups. Because both Bigs can walk and chew gum dribbling wise, I don't think Rudy-Roy will have nearly the issues carrying out the PG duties that some here do, especially if they're teamed with a SF with more of a handle then Outlaw or Webster. Both Rush and Randolph would help in this regard.
> 
> STOMP


While I agree with most of your most, AR does not have a a good handle at all. That is in fact one of the bigger knocks against him, that he just can't really handle the ball all that well. At least that's what I've read from his last few workouts.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-CRtna5iDFc&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-CRtna5iDFc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Highlights like that show some nice dribbling skills. He plays Point on some breaks and sets up teammates.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> While I agree with most of your most, AR does not have a a good handle at all. That is in fact one of the bigger knocks against him, that he just can't really handle the ball all that well. At least that's what I've read from his last few workouts.


Huh? That's one of the things he does really well.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh: That's what I get for listening to some scouting report instead of watching for myself.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Its cool. Its possible he struggled on the dribbling drills int he workouts.

He might not be a guard-level type dribbler, but he has some nice handles for a 6'11 guy. Seems like he can develop into a Point-Forward type role, imo. (something i think would be nice for us)


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: That's what I get for listening to some scouting report instead of watching for myself.


he's really a pretty impressive athlete, he's just not going to be ready quite yet. He's 6'9, long and athletic, and can handle the ball and defend. Some time in the weight room and a meeting or two with a nutritionist and he'll put on the needed weight by Christmas. Dude is just 18. 

STOMP


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Me likey Brandon Rush a lot. 

As for Randolph I just read an interesting analysis that John Hollinger ran on the big men in this draft and compared them to guys who have been drafted in the past.

*Partial Quote:* http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...lumnist=hollinger_john&page=DraftRater-080620


> Between Me and the Scouts, One of Us Will Look Like an Idiot
> Anthony Randolph, LSU, *9.85*
> 
> Yes, this is true. Seen in many quarters as a high lottery pick, Randolph has virtually nothing in his statistical record to justify such a lofty selection.
> ...


Hollinger's methodology is far from fool-proof, but this would scare me off big time.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

That's where I read it :laugh: Thanks John Hollinger!

Yeah, I wouldn't mind taking the kid, just based on the fact even if he was a bust, we have so much depth right now that it wouldn't affect us too much. But only if the trades on the table aren't that appealing.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

take randolph, give him the #50 and i can wear my zbo jersey again and it could mean a totally new player :up


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

If the draft went as Hoopshype predicts (1-12) Then I think we should go with Rush as well.

http://hoopshype.com/draft.htm


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

http://videos.oregonlive.com/oregonlive/2008/06/kevin_pritchard_on_saturdays_w.html

I assume everyone's seen this already? Sounds like Pritchard likes Rush, and thinks he could play either the 2 or 3. He liked Chalmers, also, but said the big question was whether he could play PG at the NBA level. Saying that _after_ having seen Chalmers isn't good for the former Jayhawk. KP didn't say much about Randolph... and maybe that means that's his preference. 

This is one of the hardest drafts to "mock" accurately, I think, after the first three, or maybe just the first two (actually, with Beasley coming in undersized, maybe he won't even go #2???). 

Should be an exciting night on Thursday.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Here is a link to a video of McMillan talking about Randolph's workout:

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/06/video_mcmillan_on_anthony_rand.html


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

There is literally NO ROOM for Rush..it would cause more harm than good to keep him.
Roy-Rudy
Martell-Trav-James
Where would the minutes come from?
Rush is a SG and I know BPA this, BPA that, but I can nearly guarantee you that he will not be better than Roy.
If Rush is our best option at 13..trade it


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> There is literally NO ROOM for Rush..it would cause more harm than good to keep him.
> Roy-Rudy
> Martell-Trav-James
> Where would the minutes come from?
> ...


Plug him into James Jones spot. I bet he doesn't come back. We will know before the draft. 

What position will we not have an unhappy player wanting minutes? But you may be right about trading #13. I have said that from day 1. I am just saying if we do keep the pick and the draft goes down as this particular website says, then I think Rush will fit in nicely.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

chairman said:


> If the draft went as Hoopshype predicts (1-12) Then I think we should go with Rush as well.
> 
> http://hoopshype.com/draft.htm


If thats how it went and Portland was to hold onto their pick I'd be looking at Rush, Jordan, Batum and Anjinca.

STOMP


----------



## Stugots (Apr 20, 2006)

I like Brandon Rush at #13, based upon what I have seen of him. He seems to have an excellent touch from the midrange/outside (41-43% from three throughout college), is a very strong defender (very long arms, good agility even with the leg brace), and understands the team concept well. I see him as more of a 3 than a 2 at the NBA level, he looks laterally a bit slower than the top tier 2's to my eye.... I am not saying he can't guard a 2, just that he may have a bigger defensive advantage guarding a 3.... With his huge wingspan 6'11"+, he will have no trouble defending taller players IMO. He would also be awesome in a BIG lineup like Roy/Rush/Outlaw/Aldridge/Oden for short periods. That group would provide some insane length and shot-blocking capability!

My guess is that Rush will become a key role player for a long time in the NBA. He would be a huge upgrade over Jones as a backup and will probably be nearly as good as Outlaw (if not better) right out of the gate. Yes we need a PG, but there likely won't be one worth taking by the time we pick. I think Rush may represent BPA at 13, if indeed we actually pick there/are making the pick for ourselves.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

DonCorleone said:


> Here is a link to a video of McMillan talking about Randolph's workout:
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/06/video_mcmillan_on_anthony_rand.html


I know they glow about all the prospects... nonetheless I thought Nate sounded pretty impressed.

_"he's a 4 who can play the 3"_

Reporter-_"Working him out by yourself, does that make it more of a challenge to evaluate him?" _
Nate- _"Not when they have the skills he has. You can pretty much see in some ballhandling drills and the shooting drills that he's a very skilled player. And you really get a good feel that when he plays 5 on 5 basketball, he'll be even better"_

STOMP


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i would love to draft courtney lee in the second round...he could be a steal IMO...he is so smooth on offense


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

<table style="border:0px; padding:0px;"><tr><td><font style="font-size:13px; font-family:Verdana; font-weight:bold; font-color:#293546">Blazers predraft workout: Anthony Randolph</font></td></tr><tr><td><script type="text/javascript" src="http://tribeca.vidavee.com/advance/trh/embedAsset.js?vtagView=on&embedded=yes&showEndCard=off&loadStream=off&autoplay=off&width=470&height=352&vtag=yes&startVolume=50&hidecontrolbar=no&textureStrip=yes&displayTime=yes&volumeLock=off&watermark=yes&skin=v3AdvInt_oregonLive.swf&link=http://videos.oregonlive.com/oregonlive/2008/06/blazers_predraft_workout_antho.html&dockey=63E1C108E7530D6BC124E16F9A3126BB"></script></td></tr></table>


STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I like him


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, I've started warming up to him. I got a better look at his game, and he might be worth looking at.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I know they glow about all the prospects... nonetheless I thought Nate sounded pretty impressed.


Yeah I agree, I thought Nate had nothing but positive things to say about Randolph...I'd be happy if POR were able to get him....I'd rather see POR get Randolph than Rush...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V8HrnRk8jpY&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V8HrnRk8jpY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

STOMP


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

ehizzy3 said:


> i would love to draft courtney lee in the second round...he could be a steal IMO...he is so smooth on offense


If you believe the rumors, it sounds like Courtney Lee is a near lock for the first round. Rumor has it that if Courtney Lee is still available when Orlando picks at #22, they will gladly select him.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I have been hard on Randolph, but there is one tool he posesses that will make him almost certain to be a decent NBA SF. His handles combined with his size. The kid probably has a better dribble than any of our current SF's right now. His J needs work, especially in adding range, but that is IMO easier to develop than handles.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I thought Rush was the best player in the 2007 finals and was disappointed he stayed in school.

I haven't seen a single college game this year but judging by the few games I saw then the similarities to Brandon Roy's skills and leadership were uncanny. His defense in those games was tide-turning.

Brandon Squared? B & B? R & R? The BR Boys?

If we can get him at 13, I think KP will do it.

But I think he'll be long gone by then.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I thought Rush was the best player in the 2007 finals and was disappointed he stayed in school.


I agree, for the most part, but he didn't appear to be as good this year following the knee injury.

I've been thinking about Rush, and that leads me to a crazy idea... Big program kid, Kansas connection, NBA ready skill set, all-around game, composed, leadership ... he's got "Pritchard pick" written all over him. But, he seems a bit too redundant with Roy, beyond just the initials. 

What if there were a trade lined up for Roy, with Rush/Rudy penciled in as a replacement? I'm thinking something like Roy for Chris Paul... I can't imagine New Orleans would be looking to move Paul, but for the sake of argument, maybe they're either iffy about maxing out a contract (and assume Roy would sign for slightly less) or really want an upgrade at the 2 and are reasonably happy with Pargo at the point. We would probably have to sweeten the pot a fair deal, with either Webster (an understudy to Peja?) or Outlaw, Raef's expiring deal, or maybe even a massive trade of Roy/Aldridge. The latter scares me, but we might still come out ahead with Frye stepping in for Aldridge...

Granted, it would be a huge PR risk to trade the face of the franchise (Roy) after investing so much in him, but Oden seems perfectly capable of taking over that role and Paul is no slouch in that department, either.

Having said all that, I seriously doubt anything of the sort will happen, but I also wouldn't put it past Pritchard to pull off something crazy.

Dan


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

dkap said:


> I agree, for the most part, but he didn't appear to be as good this year following the knee injury.
> 
> I've been thinking about Rush, and that leads me to a crazy idea... Big program kid, Kansas connection, NBA ready skill set, all-around game, composed, leadership ... he's got "Pritchard pick" written all over him. But, he seems a bit too redundant with Roy, beyond just the initials.
> 
> ...


Not only would New Orleans not do this, I hate the thought of trading Brandon ... sometimes I think we get so greedy around here we lose sight what we actually have.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Not only would New Orleans not do this


Not even Roy/Aldridge? I think they'd have to give that serious consideration, even if they already have West.



> I hate the thought of trading Brandon ... sometimes I think we get so greedy around here we lose sight what we actually have.


As much as I like Roy, I think his skill set is much easier to replace than someone like Paul's.

Dan


----------

